# Canister filter uneven hose length



## bbbbbb (Nov 25, 2015)

Hello! My first time with canister filter and I need every tip from everyone with regards to properly installing my canister filter so it can perform its full potential.

Since the hose out of the box comes in even lengths, I assumed it should be installed as is. Is there a problem if I install it with uneven hose length? I understand that the shorter the hose length, the better the water flow rate is. What I don't understand, however, and its not talked about in the manual, is that hose should or shouldn't have even lengths. The difference in length is about 10 inch to 24 inch.

And if that can be done, can the filter perform better if the _output_ hose is longer? Or the _input_ hose should be longer? Or it doesn't really matter at all?

The filter is a Sunsun HW-304B. Mechanical on 2 bottom trays and biological on the other 2 trays.

I hope you can help me clear my understanding about these things. Thanks!


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I've set up canisters with very different hose lengths without issue. I'm not sure it matters much which one is longer. Longer hoses can make it more difficult to get the filter primed, as they tend to sag here and there which can trap air pockets.

Ideally the hoses should be the shortest length that will connect to the filter and attach to the tank where you need them to. However, there are many circumstances where longer hoses are required, mainly to separate intake and outlets.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't think it matters if the length is not identical. I have five canisters running and none of them have the intake and outtake hoses the exact same length. You want to cut them so they're reasonably straight from the canister to the tank with no kinks. They will end up being a slightly different length.


----------



## bbbbbb (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks. That cleared up my mind. I will follow your suggestions.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

Thinking about the physics of it (ie. gravity, mass), I would think that the output hose (from the filter back to the tank) should be as short as possible - that way the pump has less back pressure to work against, less mass to fight against.

In practical terms, it may not make much difference ... unless the hose lengths are rather long.

Vertical placement of the filter (below the tank) would probably have more of an effect (lower placement = less efficient, in terms of pump flow)


----------

